# Amazing Invention.....



## therichinc (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.minds.com/blog/view/7468...-to-demonstrate-his-safety-invention-maddness


id definitely take one of these to save some digits

http://www.minds.com/blog/view/7468...-to-demonstrate-his-safety-invention-maddness

2 different videos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 13, 2013)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Keith (Dec 13, 2013)

Um.....Dang!!!!


----------



## Molokai (Dec 14, 2013)

Thats amazing.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah, I've watched live demos, It's a one time shot. You have to replace the blade and a metal shoe and trigger if you trip it, Also, You have to turn the feature off if you are cutting anything green or it will trip. Also, you have to use their blades to meet the guarantees.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2013)

When I was subbed out to Pratt & Whitney' carpentry shop, I told them about the Sawstop. They bought 2 that week. They haven't had to use the feature yet, but they did have one mishap before the saw arrived. Wasn'ta pretty sight. Hopefully I saved future workers from the same fate....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, all our table saws at work are SawStops. They've saved a few people's fingers. One time it tripped, the blade actually started tearing at the gullets between the teeth that were embedded in the break. Green wood, as well as treated lumber will trip them.


----------

